
Snowdin: the elf that leaked the naughty list - pm24601
http://boingboing.net/2015/12/08/snowdin-the-elf-who-leaked-th.html
======
DrScump
"Snowdin"?

Was he trying to refer to Edward _Snowden_?

Or is his brain _snowed in_?

